

Looks like Apple had their domain hijacked - vaporstun
http://imgur.com/CXCJN

======
sp332
Old news. [http://superuser.com/questions/37954/how-to-use-command-
line...](http://superuser.com/questions/37954/how-to-use-command-line-whois-
for-spam-infected-domains-like-apple-com) Also there are a lot posts today
about this issue, this is just noise.

